# Enclosed Trailer - Make Offer



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

This was once an old mobile dental clinic. It is 40'x10'. Needs a permit to be mobile, axles are off, tires are in poor shape from the weather, the outside is aluminum. Any reasonable offer will be considered. 

Great for storage or refurbish into a concession stand, etc.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I need to correct the measurements!! I must have confused it with another item, I apologize folks!! 

The actual measurements for this is:

94" wide, 90" high, 12 ft long.


----------

